# Transurethral kenalog injection



## mapres (Apr 5, 2012)

Am looking for correct code for transurethral injection of Kenalog for Hunner's ulcers.  Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## martinni1974 (Apr 11, 2012)

Take a look at 11900.  This code is described as "Injection, intralesional; up to and including 7 lesions" and is not body area specific. Even though it's transurethral it is still "skin".


----------

